# Punk is Not Dead!



## fried at 420 (Aug 11, 2009)

Some say it was the ramones
and some say it was generation X

Punk lasted through the mid 70s
and up till the time where punk apparently died....The late 80s early 90s.

Punk seems to still be alive an well
through bands like.... 
The Casualties,Leftover Crack,Choking Victim,Sublime,Rancid,and others.

There are hundreds of punk classifications...

Punk,Punk Rock,Crust,OI,Ska Punk,Hardcore,Fem Punk,Rasta Punk,and many others.

With shows opening to punks everyday all across the world,I declare that punk rock is not dead!

Now Share Some Positive Opinions!


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 11, 2009)

i was in high school in the early eighties and there was plenty of punk bands black flag dead Kennedy's etc


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 11, 2009)

true punk, like true metal, and maybe all true music, is dead

im unimpressed with any new music ive heard recently


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 11, 2009)

me too wat ever the medias newly updated music genres are wayyyy out of wack
punk is now fall out boy!!??
FUCK THAT!


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 11, 2009)

punk was fall out boy 5 years ago, but theres a new wave of trash that the aingsty teenagers that are call it "punk"


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I was cosidered a Punk at one time,,lol,,I still like the music and shit, but my bones are older and weak, mid 30's, But The only punk band I think I saw was The Exploited,,,,In the pit it was a war beetween them an the skins,,funny as shit lol,,,But I seen a Ton of Hardcore bands in my day on of my favorites were D.R.I.,,,you wanna talk about moshing!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 11, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> me too wat ever the medias newly updated music genres are wayyyy out of wack
> punk is now fall out boy!!??
> FUCK THAT!


Punk needs a come back, people are feeling more and more disenfranchised. 

Fuck it


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Aug 11, 2009)

ur all old!!! i agree most new music sucks.. but some of it is good..... u cant go to a party and blast punk... gotta be rap...

tho i do like all genres of music.. classic rock/ rock/alternative/ rap/ metal (Real metal.. not metallica.... dying fetus, despised icon... if any of u know who they are... prolly not)

anyways.... just my opinions... not rashin on any1


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 11, 2009)

youngin


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yea, I could play stuff 30+ years old, and to young kids it's new, cause they never heard it before.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 12, 2009)

Oi Oi OIOIOI!


----------



## Anonononymous (Aug 13, 2009)

Heh. I love the DK's, Casualties, Exploited, Sex Pistols etc. Modern 'punk' like greenday just doesn't compare.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 13, 2009)

lol greenday is kinda old school, their new shit is crap tho


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Aug 13, 2009)

you guys are all posers


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 13, 2009)

bulletproofhoodies said:


> you guys are all posers


excuse me?
just because we grew up in the 70s 80s and 90s makes us posers
u just dont get the cause punk rock music was supporting
get a life
and if u were just playing then fine
but if u werent fuck offf
u dont need to be posting in my thread then


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 13, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> lol greenday is kinda old school, their new shit is crap tho


 yea dookie was the shizzit


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 13, 2009)

Only punk i like is sex pistols. IMO those guys are REAL punk


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 13, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> Only punk i like is sex pistols. IMO those guys are REAL punk


 im not 2 crazy for the sex pistols
there is planty of "REAL" punks out there back then
Bad Brains,The Exploited,DK,Black Flag,the Virus,the ramones,Generation X,and others

the sex pistols were brits
not 2 crazy over brits


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 13, 2009)

Its not just the music that made them punk..there total attitude towards life.
Go read up on Sid Vicious..dude was crazy


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 13, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> Its not just the music that made them punk..there total attitude towards life.
> Go read up on Sid Vicious..dude was crazy


 i know who sid viscious was
along with jonny rotten

they werte both crazy doods
though jonny rotten is alive
and sid is not [fuckin nancy was a whore]


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Aug 13, 2009)

excuse ME fried i was only kidding (i thought it was obvious sarcasm but i was wrong) and please do not call out my punk rock "credentials" i am a longtime member of the philadelphia punk scene i have beared witness to such bands performing as The Adicts, GBH, The Subhumans, Reagan Youth, Sham 69, Funeral Dress, 
anti-nowhere leugue and the list goes on. and if you dont know those bands than and wouldnt even waste time arguing with you. 


and the casualties suck


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Aug 13, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> Only punk i like is sex pistols. IMO those guys are REAL punk


 on another note i must admit the sex pistols were detramental to punk rock. the sad thing is that their music and imagery were preconceived by band manger malcom mclaren (also started the seditionary clothing line) they didnt start out as a couple kids playin in a garage they were hand selected by a man whos main interest was $$$$ (not very "punk") especially sid vicious he didnt even know how to play a guitar until he was approached by malcom he was just a filthy herion addict who wore tight clothes and leather and malcom liked the image he portrayed


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 13, 2009)

bulletproofhoodies said:


> excuse ME fried i was only kidding (i thought it was obvious sarcasm but i was wrong) and please do not call out my punk rock "credentials" i am a longtime member of the philadelphia punk scene i have beared witness to such bands performing as The Adicts, GBH, The Subhumans, Reagan Youth, Sham 69, Funeral Dress,
> anti-nowhere leugue and the list goes on. and if you dont know those bands than and wouldnt even waste time arguing with you.
> 
> 
> and the casualties suck


 love regan youth
new aryans is my fav song
the adicts my fav song is smart alecs
my bad i didnt notice the sarcasm
i fly off the handle sometimes my bad
im more nyc punk scene
i used 2 basically live in cbgbs and get fortys wen i was like 12
velvet under ground,the ramones,the whole lower east side
the tompkins square park police riots anniversarys are a tradition 2 me
bands like nausea and leftover crack


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 13, 2009)

bulletproofhoodies said:


> on another note i must admit the sex pistols were detramental to punk rock. the sad thing is that their music and imagery were preconceived by band manger malcom mclaren (also started the seditionary clothing line) they didnt start out as a couple kids playin in a garage they were hand selected by a man whos main interest was $$$$ (not very "punk") especially sid vicious he didnt even know how to play a guitar until he was approached by malcom he was just a filthy herion addict who wore tight clothes and leather and malcom liked the image he portrayed


 in fact sid viscious was a horrible bass player


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't know why people call themselves punks... In jail the worst thing you can call someone is a "punk". Makes you liable for an ass beating.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 13, 2009)

Anonymiss1969 said:


> I don't know why people call themselves punks... In jail the worst thing you can call someone is a "punk". Makes you liable for an ass beating.


 punk is just a term for people who embrace the punk culture


----------



## kevin (Aug 13, 2009)

some old punks that you hear on the top 40. neil young, the pretenders, got to love the ramons


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 13, 2009)

kevin said:


> some old punks that you hear on the top 40. neil young, the pretenders, got to love the ramons


 neil young wasnt a punk and niether are those pussy prtenders
real punks look like this


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 13, 2009)

casualties army!


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Aug 14, 2009)

chaos uk, broken bones, discharge, gbh, the varukers, municipal waste, abrasive wheels, operation ivy and the like is what i would recomend


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

bulletproofhoodies said:


> chaos uk, broken bones, discharge, gbh, the varukers, municipal waste, abrasive wheels, operation ivy and the like is what i would recomend


 love op ivy tim armstrong is the shit
along with my fav bands
1.leftover crack
2.rancid
3.choking victim
4.Bad Brains
5.The casualties


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Aug 14, 2009)

i have operation ivy artwork permenatly imbued on my body i have seen leftover crack a couple times and they were good. i cant say as much for the casualties


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

bulletproofhoodies said:


> i have operation ivy artwork permenatly imbued on my body i have seen leftover crack a couple times and they were good. i cant say as much for the casualties


 i saw the casualties wen they came back from thier tour in nyc at the knitting factory
they played with a band from my home town bayonne nj
theyre called the scandals

sniffing glue
drinking beer 
dont give a fuck how the hippies feel


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Aug 14, 2009)

THE SCANDALS hahahaha i knew them when i was in middle school thats crazy im from south jersey i saw the casualties in philly a couple times once with the unseen and once with anti-flag.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

bulletproofhoodies said:


> THE SCANDALS hahahaha i knew them when i was in middle school thats crazy im from south jersey i saw the casualties in philly a couple times once with the unseen and once with anti-flag.


 for real
i knew jared hart for a while
i know all them MWC fuckers!


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Aug 14, 2009)

sorry that probably came out wrong i didnt know them personally but i did see them at grand slam batting cages back then ahaha


----------



## kevin (Aug 14, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> neil young wasnt a punk and niether are those pussy prtenders
> real punks look like this


 i did say top 40 radio, have you heard the pussy stuff they play on the top 40?


----------



## kevin (Aug 14, 2009)

back in the 70's a friend and i were working on our 3rd day of tripping, speeding and riding hard. we walked into a 7-11 and we seen a dude that had a hair do like the punk 3rd to the right, but he was wearing a formal evening dress. i told my partner people like him made me feel normal.


----------



## kevin (Aug 14, 2009)

that small neighborhood in dallas became a well known hangout for the punks and the bikers. low rent, plenty of drugs, free love, plenty of std's. cool ass electric bars, it was all good. i never got into the punk stuff myself but i sure did party with them. i wouldn't want to do it again, but it sure does bring a big ole grin to my face thinking about it. that part of dallas is some of the most expensive real estate nowadays. what a shame.


----------



## GratefulDance (Aug 15, 2009)

Punk never made sense to me. I like the music but the ideology is kind of dumb.


----------



## pot/head (Aug 17, 2009)

> im more nyc punk scene
> i used 2 basically live in cbgbs


I used to go to CBGB's all the time many years ago. I got to see many bands play that club such as the Ramones, GBH, Dead Kennedy's, Black Flag, Circle Jerks, Kraut, Cro-Mags, Discharge and 2 of my all time favorites the Plasmatics (3 times) and Agnostic Front. Ahhhh memories to bad the club is no longer there.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2009)

i love stash


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2009)

im just starting to be like punk


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Aug 18, 2009)

R.I.P. Halfway House
I used to see shows here every weekend
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOIpAowmfHE


----------



## Leothwyn (Aug 19, 2009)

GratefulDance said:


> Punk never made sense to me. I like the music but the ideology is kind of dumb.


Which ideology? There's a whole spectrum of different ones: from pacifist, vegetarian, etc. to violent and angry to just getting drunk and having fun...

I was totally into it from about '81 to '91 (socal) saw a ton of bands. Now, I'm pretty out of touch. I don't know what's going on in the scene or what new bands there are (aside from the top 40 bubble gum punk bullshit I've heard in the past decade... which doesn't really count as punk anyway). One exception: it's sort of cool to hear Bad Religion on the radio occasionally - they still sound a lot like they did 20 yrs. ago.


----------



## ImissATARI (Aug 22, 2009)

I am partial to Gogol Bordello. They are dubbed "gypsy punks" but find the tag humorous. 

Check 'em out if you get a chance.


----------

